# Daylab 200



## Leung Ka Wing (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know the different between Daylab 200 and Daylab 35+?

Can Daylab 200 use different base such as 3x4 or sx70 base? Any comment about those two product? I really want to know. Thanks.:hail:


----------



## terri (May 26, 2006)

Honestly, I don't know. If you're in the market for a Daylab, I would stick with a 35 or 35+, simply because there is information on them out there, and they seem to be the only things listed (in addition to the 120 for MF) on the Daylab Corp. site. 

The 35+ allows you to shoot up to 4x5 sheet film with the appropriate film holder attachment. You gain a lot of choices that way.  

Not a whole lot of point in buying the SX-70 base, which was the most costly of them all, since the film that goes into them, Time Zero, has been discontinued by Polaroid.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sir Duke (May 26, 2006)

I got the Daylab 35 as a gift, and was initially upset because I couldn't attach an 8x10 like you can with the 200.  Then I realized that I am not that I am just a beginner at the process.  If I get really good at it then I might buy a 200 with the 8x10 base.  This might sound silly, but the thing is, to do an 8x10 is expensive, and I can imagine it would be pretty tough.  I find it hard sometimes as a beginner to deal with lifts for a regular sized polariod.  And, I think it is between $150-$200 for a box of 15 exposures for the 8x10, and it is somewhat hard to find.

Get one they are lots of fun.


----------



## Leung Ka Wing (May 30, 2006)

I am really planning to buy one on ebay. I found Daylab II on b&h. Does anyone know the different between Daylab II and Daylab 200. In my plan,  I want the machine can make transfer from sx70 to 8x10. if anyone know the differents. please tell me! thanks


----------

